# Improving egg quality?



## Dinkyminky (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi there,

I'd really appreciate your thoughts and tips for improving egg quality for a nearly 41 year old.

*Background:* first ivf we had 11 eggs, 10 mature and only 1 fertilised. Seen that my eggs and DH sperm aren't compatible, no receptors. Second attempt we did ICSI and had 15 eggs, 11 mature, 3 fertilised normally, 2 abnormally and the rest didn't like the injection. Therefore, it seems an egg quality issue as DH did a sperm defrag test after first go and nothing was highlighted. ICSI cycle his sperm was even better as we changed supplements.

I still want to hope that I can still use my own eggs. I've had acupuncture for both cycles which I thought could help but having had 2 unsuccessfuls I'm thinking what else can I try?

I've seen that people mention DHEA and Co-q10, have you any positive stories that these have helped with egg quality? The supplements I take at the moment are Zita West DHA fish oils and the Vitafem multivitamin. Or is there something else I could consider?

Thank you for any advice and I wish you all success no matter where you are in your journeys.

DM
xx


----------



## Sabiha (Mar 5, 2015)

Dinkyminky,

I am currently using the following list to improve my egg health:

Royal Jelly
Maca
Broccoli
Berries
Dark Leafy veggies
Halibut
Salmon
Pumpkin seeds
Sesame seeds
Turmeric
Ginger

I supplement with Multivitamins, Antioxidants, CoQ10 and L-arginine. Presently doing an IVF cycle and I'm usually a poor responder but I'm hoping that with the changes I've made to my diet and using the supplements above, I'll have a better response this time around.

Wishing you all the best in your fertility journey


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Dinkyminky on my last ivf (&1st) Nov 14 i had 5 embryos make it to day 5 blasts from a collection of 14. They were pgd tested but all came back as chromosomally abnormal so none were transferred. The only supplements i was taking were pregnacare conception.  Over the last 3 months ive upped my supplements to add coenzyme, wheatgrass, omega 3 and royal jelly. My hubby took pregnacare for men. I also had regular acupuncture. Just done another ivf. Different clinic and meds. Milder than last time (both were short protocol)  so less eggs collected, 9 in total. 5 again made it to blasts but this time 3 showed normal, 1 abnormal and one a no read. Whether it was my supplements /acupuncture / milder ivf drugs or just luck i don't know but i do know i threw everything at this cycle.  Currently in my 2ww. 
Good luck on your journey to motherhood xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you so much Sabiha and Toptottyontour for your replies.

Sabiha, what does the L-arginine do? How much CoQ10 have you been taking? Wishing you all very best of luck with your cycle.

Toptottyontour, I've read a little about wheatgrass, do you take in tablet or powder form? I've bought some Royal Jelly 500mg tablets and CoQ10 200mg tablets, hopefully that will help, but I've seen so many people having higher doses. Did you get advice from clinic before taking them?  I really wish you all the very best of luck and hope your 2ww gives you your miracle. 

DM
xx


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Dinkyminky,

My acupunturist told me not to take L-arginine and DHEA.  I bought both (as I read about them on here) so ditched the L-arginine and continued with the DHEA.  I'm not sure how reliable that information is but just thought I'd mention it.

Kitan


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Dinky - I swear by inositol (4g in powder form with glass of water). And see shy your e2 is high. Also suggest to look into sperm further (FISH test). My partners sperm was ok on paper and we got 80% fert rate but I only got success with DS at 43


----------



## Sabiha (Mar 5, 2015)

L-arginine is an amino acid that has been shown in studies to increase ovarian response, endometrial receptivity, and pregnancy rates in IVF patients who supplemented in large doses of L-arginine. (Published in Human Reproduction 1999). I personally have been taking 1000mg daily.

As for the CoQ10, I take 100mg daily.


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Dinky i take 150mg coenzyme and drink wheatgrass as a small drink mixed with pineapple or mango juice. Helps mask its grass like taste ;-)
Seek professional advice re Dhea as i was told it was only helpful for poor responders.


----------



## Clarissafallon (Mar 30, 2012)

If you haven't read it already, I found 'It starts with the egg' by Rebecca Fett a good read.  Helped me to focus on a few key supplements and very evidence based.  We will find out if it has helped when we try again soon.


----------



## Dinkyminky (Apr 26, 2014)

Mamochka, thanks so much for your reply and congratulations. Not long to go for you. I wish you all the joy and happiness when your little one arrives.  I'll add to my list of questions the E2 point for my follow-up. This time, I did a month on the BCP before starting which gave me great results to start the cycle, so assume that helped. Where did you get the inositol from?

Thanks Sabiha on the details regarding L-arginine.

Toptottyontour, thanks for the advice for wheatgrass. I'll definitely ask at follow-up about Dhea. 

Kitan, thanks for the advice. I'm conscious there's so much information available. I can then check with my consultant what he recommends for preparing for the next cycle. 

Clarissafallon, thanks for the book suggestion I'll take a look.

Best wishes to you all

DM
xx


----------

